# blood clot or vanishing twin??



## MUTTON (Mar 4, 2008)

Hallo me again,

Oh yeeeeh where to begin the saga!  I am 7 wks & 3 days pregnant. The day before yesterday I have a stabbing pain in my right side which ebbed away and I was left with a slight achey feeling in my lower abdomen (more on right).  Yesterday night I noticed a tiny amount of brown spotting when I went to the toilet and the achey feeling was worse.  I went to bed worried and woke after 1 hour and the room was spinning and I was immediately sick.... repeatedly then through the night, I also had to pee more and the brown spotting increased.  I decided to call the night doctor here (I live in Amsterdam) and she told me to come to the surgery.  She felt my abdomen and did an internal exam and said that she did not think it bad enough to send me to the hospital & that she did not fear an ectopic pregnancy but that if it got worse to come again and that it was probably a miscarriage. 

At 9am I decided I had to go to the hospital so we called and insisted to speak to the midwife on call.  The assistent midwife kindly told me to come straight in to be checked out.  They did an echo & found one child with a HB (thank god) but saw what she did not know if it was a blood clot or twin that had not made it.  My plug is still in place & the uterus is closed (rough translation from Dutch so hope it makes sense).The gyno did not want to see me - he apparently looked at the photos as he was busy and made no conclusion about a clot or twin and said well if she has one with a HB that is good and we just have to wait and see what happens - with the warning that there is a risk that this child might not make it either.  I can go back on Thursday again for another echo and a "better explanation".  So now whilst I am somewhat relieved I am also beside myself.  My boobs are no longer hurting and I feel less pregnant now - still nauseous but not vomiting anymore.  If it is a blood clot what is the risk to the living child and if its a vanishing twin is that also risky for the other child.  The assistent was not entirely sure how to measure the heart beat and thought the gyno would do it for her... now I have to wait.

If you have any words of wisdom or advice I would really appreciate them.  I know I should be probably be happy for now but I am terrified and thursday seems ages away.

muttonx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

it is hard as at this early stage it is a lot of wait and see, which I know is very difficult.

You have to think that most ladies have only just found out that they are pregnant and haven't started to experience many pregnancy symptoms at all.

I think you need to take things easy, keep an eye on the pain, and go in again if it worsens.

Keep your chin up and take each day as it comes. It will soon be Thursday. A blood clot can resolve and be no problem at all and a 'vanishing twin' can also cause no further problems but, as I'm sure you know, that isn't always the case.

I wish I could tell you that everything will be perfect  

Take care x


----------

